# Brixton chitter-chatter and news - Oct 2011



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2011)

October's gossip thread


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 2, 2011)

sticky?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 2, 2011)

oooh, I've learned how to do a sticky with the new board software!


----------



## Laughing Toad (Oct 2, 2011)

But can you un-sticky September's?


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2011)

Done. Here's the link to the Sept 2011 thread in case anyone's looking for it.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-and-news-sept-2011.281169


----------



## colacubes (Oct 3, 2011)

Another pawnbrokers is opening up in one of the arches on Atlantic Road.  Depressing


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 3, 2011)

The recently burnt out one?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 3, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> The recently burnt out one?



No further along from the burnt out arches.  It's almost opposite Argos.  That said the burnt out arches look like they're just about ready to be used again


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 3, 2011)

Not to reopen the Great Vegetarian Taco Schism, but I tried out the new Mexican place in the market at the weekend. Mixed results. Very, very nice tasting food indeed, but it's a bit overpriced - not enough of it for the money (at least on the daily special) and they're still in utter shambles when it comes to service & organisation. Might well get much better as they get their routine going, and it's definitely worth a try - but as of last weekend it's 5/10 from me. Really really hope it improves because at least one person in the kitchen clearly knows what they're doing. If you are fiending for a quick mexican snack it would do fine, but if you're looking for a big-treat meal, then no, or at least not yet.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2011)

There's supposed to be a link to the new month's thread on the end of the old thread when the old thread is terminated. Crispy performed an improper abortion. I would suggest the mods review their internal memo procedures.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 3, 2011)

Been away for two weeks, did I miss anything exciting?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> There's supposed to be a link to the new month's thread on the end of the old thread when the old thread is terminated. Crispy performed an improper abortion. I would suggest the mods review their internal memo procedures.


 
Quite, and the posts from 1/10/11 were not transferred over to this new thread.   It's a shambles.

Not much AJ.   I was away for a week too.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 3, 2011)

For a change, I wasn't banned.  I was getting married.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 3, 2011)

OOH!  Congratulations!    where did you get married and honeymoon?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 3, 2011)

What is it with people on urban running off to get married at the moment?!  

Congrats aj


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2011)

omg!!  Congratulations - tell us all - or at least some!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2011)

What's his name, AJ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2011)

LOL....   meany!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2011)

What? Some of my best mates etc etc.  Only joking, AJ. Congratulations, may she temper your incandescent rage at cyclists and pedestrians.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> OOH! Congratulations! where did you get married and honeymoon?



Married in the New Forest on 17th September, honeymoon in Wales.  Got back today.


----------



## itsbruce (Oct 4, 2011)

trabuquera said:


> Not to reopen the Great Vegetarian Taco Schism, but I tried out the new Mexican place in the market at the weekend. Mixed results. Very, very nice tasting food indeed, but it's a bit overpriced - not enough of it for the money (at least on the daily special) and they're still in utter shambles when it comes to service & organisation. Might well get much better as they get their routine going, and it's definitely worth a try - but as of last weekend it's 5/10 from me. Really really hope it improves because at least one person in the kitchen clearly knows what they're doing. If you are fiending for a quick mexican snack it would do fine, but if you're looking for a big-treat meal, then no, or at least not yet.



Thanks for the update. Haven't been back since their opening week, when you can understand a bit of disorganisation. Will probably treat it as a place to go for a snack between pubs on a Friday, till such time as the menu expands a bit more and they (hopefully) establish themselves.

Anybody tried the new Dim Sum joint?


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 4, 2011)

The food in the Landor has being going slowly downhill for months now. Mouldy bap for the burger the week before last and a sharing platter for 1-2 people hardly being enough for 1, which was a bit galling for nigh on £11. Shame as I really wanted it to keep up the good work.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2011)

ajdown said:


> For a change, I wasn't banned. I was getting married.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Been away for two weeks, did I miss anything exciting?



So have you found out what that Pentecostal notice is about that's now on The Telegraph?

Will you be taking your new wife?

Oh, congratulations btw


----------



## ajdown (Oct 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So have you found out what that Pentecostal notice is about that's now on The Telegraph?
> 
> Will you be taking your new wife?
> 
> Oh, congratulations btw



Thankyou 

I don't know much about it, I did have a leaflet through the door in the 3 inches of post that was waiting for us on our return that I haven't looked through yet.  I'm surprised they have picked that venue when you've got the Islamic Centre next door... maybe it's a 'turf war' waiting to happen?  With the two other large Pentecostal churches just down the hill I'm surprised there is a need for another one though.  I can certainly see parking issues arising very quickly particularly if they end up having meetings at similar times.

I don't think we'd fit in there though tbh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Thankyou
> 
> I don't know much about it, I did have a leaflet through the door in the 3 inches of post that was waiting for us on our return that I haven't looked through yet. I'm surprised they have picked that venue when you've got the Islamic Centre next door... maybe it's a 'turf war' waiting to happen? With the two other large Pentecostal churches just down the hill I'm surprised there is a need for another one though. I can certainly see parking issues arising very quickly particularly if they end up having meetings at similar times.
> 
> I don't think we'd fit in there though tbh.



I'm sure it's Calvary Pentecostal that I read on the notice.

Here's a website of Calvary Pentecostal (although it's an American website)

http://calvarypentecostal.com/


----------



## teuchter (Oct 4, 2011)

Is the Telegraph being turned into a church then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Is the Telegraph being turned into a church then?


 
Well it has a great big banner over it with a sign which I'm positive says *Calvary Pentecostal* something (I'm assuming *Church*).  I'm not sure if it was Calvary, but I remember making a point of remembering Cavalry so I could google it, but I knew it wasn't Cavalry but something similar... and having googled, they do exist


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Is the Telegraph being turned into a church then?


Yep.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

editor said:


> Yep.



and?   Any more info?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 4, 2011)

Live music venues being changed into churches - there's an indicator of a neighbourhood going down the drain.

I hope the church is a noisy one and really annoys all the people who complained about the Telegraph.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Live music venues being changed into churches - there's an indicator of a neighbourhood going down the drain.
> 
> I hope the church is a noisy one and really annoys all the people who complained about the Telegraph.



Are you talking about AJ?


----------



## ajdown (Oct 5, 2011)

Whether it's a pub, a church, a cafe or just a person, excessive noise and disruption at antisocial times is all the same to me, and if they start having all night meetings with people coming and going at all hours, then I shall respond exactly the same as if it was a pub with live music.

In the same way that I'm concerned about the Islamic centre next door, have either got the proper planning permission for change of use into a "place of worship"?  I don't recall seeing or hearing about any applications going through.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Whether it's a pub, a church, a cafe or just a person, excessive noise and disruption at antisocial times is all the same to me, and if they start having all night meetings with people coming and going at all hours, then I shall respond exactly the same as if it was a pub with live music.
> 
> In the same way that I'm concerned about the Islamic centre next door, have either got the proper planning permission for change of use into a "place of worship"? I don't recall seeing or hearing about any applications going through.



We had this discussion in another thread.  A "community centre" that just happens to have prayer mats isn't necessarily a "place of workship".

In fact, you'll find lots Government buildings/large organisations now have prayer rooms


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2011)

a Councillor in Brixton - Rachel Heywood - (is she a councillor?) has been tweeting about a shop in Brixton selling 'virginity soap' claiming it 'restores virginity if used in intimate areas' she is appalled by this

anyone know anything about this, the soap is a best seller according to Heywood


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

*places order


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a Councillor in Brixton - Rachel Heywood - (is she a councillor?) has been tweeting about a shop in Brixton selling 'virginity soap' claiming it 'restores virginity if used in intimate areas' she is appalled by this
> 
> anyone know anything about this, the soap is a best seller according to Heywood



No but she's had some interesting tweets this morning about her trip out with Trading standards...fake Bollinger. placenta hair conditioner


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 5, 2011)

It's like she's never been to a market before...

Part of #lambeth24 apparently - with Councillors shadowing Council Staff and services...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> No but she's had some interesting tweets this morning about her trip out with Trading standards...fake Bollinger. *placenta hair conditioner*



how is that with dandruff?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 5, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Whether it's a pub, a church, a cafe or just a person, excessive noise and disruption at antisocial times is all the same to me, and if they start having all night meetings with people coming and going at all hours, then I shall respond exactly the same as if it was a pub with live music.



Parking is going to be a joy.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Story about the Hope and Anchor reopening moved here.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Parking is going to be a joy.



Stop winding AJ up


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2011)

I heard that Pentecostals travel by bicycle.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 6, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I heard that Pentecostals travel by bicycle.



They fly...


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Stop winding AJ up



Well it used to be a real pain round here when Ruach was popular; it's not been so bad in the past year or so. Maybe more venues on the scene is thinning the religion fans out a bit.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

There was another big film crew parked up on Coldharbour Lane earlier.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

There is a huge picture of Frank Lampard in the Barclays Bank in Brixton. Do. Not. Like.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 7, 2011)

A group of local businessowners has organised an I Love Brixton event in Windrush square tomorrow (Saturday).   I'm told an exciting installation of some sort will be arriving, and there'll be music and other stuff happening from 12pm:


12pm Kinetica Bloco - a 50 youth marching band parade to Windrush Square from the Peace Gardens.
2.30pm Choir and acoustic performance.
5.00 pm Yaaba Funk on the Square


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 7, 2011)

editor said:


> There is a huge picture of Frank Lampard in the Barclays Bank in Brixton. Do. Not. Like.



Shouldn't that be in McDonalds?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2011)

editor said:


> There is a huge picture of Frank Lampard in the Barclays Bank in Brixton. Do. Not. Like.



Not as bad as the Clapham Barclays Bank


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 7, 2011)

Ms T said:


> A group of local businessowners has organised an I Love Brixton event in Windrush square tomorrow (Saturday). I'm told an exciting installation of some sort will be arriving, and there'll be music and other stuff happening from 12pm:
> 
> 
> 12pm Kinetica Bloco - a 50 youth marching band parade to Windrush Square from the Peace Gardens.
> ...



details of exciting installation here:

http://brixtonblog.wordpress.com/2011/10/07/tomorrow-we-love-brixton-windrush-square/


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2011)

We've had two break-ins in our block on Brixton Hill in the last week.  FYI.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> details of exciting installation here:
> 
> http://brixtonblog.wordpress.com/2011/10/07/tomorrow-we-love-brixton-windrush-square/





I note that the Brixton Village "I LOVE BRIXTON" installation is being made in Clapham, appropriately enough.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> We've had two break-ins in our block on Brixton Hill in the last week. FYI.



That's awful. I lived there 8 years and never heard of any. How did they get in?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> We've had two break-ins in our block on Brixton Hill in the last week. FYI.





How are they gaining access?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 7, 2011)

Marks and Spencer has now decided it trusts Brixton residents enough to give them self-service tills.

When did that happen?


----------



## hmmph (Oct 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> We've had two break-ins in our block on Brixton Hill in the last week. FYI.



We had a couple of attempted break-ins on our block on the hill too - smashed up entry systems trying to get into the blocks - looked pretty determined...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 7, 2011)

hmmph said:


> We had a couple of attempted break-ins on our block on the hill too - smashed up entry systems trying to get into the blocks - looked pretty determined...



People needing money for Christmas


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How are they gaining access?



Someone had managed to break the glass in the communal door.  I don't know anything about the other burglary other than it was in the past week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Someone had managed to break the glass in the communal door. I don't know anything about the other burglary other than it was in the past week.



Blimey.  Seem pretty determined then and quite bold.  You'd think with that many flats someone would hear them breaking the communal door

I hope you're keeping your little living room window locked


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 7, 2011)

Noticed someone had broken into a car on somers road this morning.. They better not try and rob us, think the cats might eat them


----------



## nagapie (Oct 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Someone had managed to break the glass in the communal door. I don't know anything about the other burglary other than it was in the past week.



Which number flats got broken into? I hope the old folk on the other side are ok.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 7, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Which number flats got broken into? I hope the old folk on the other side are ok.



Wonder how they got through front gate as well.  Is it possible they're getting into grounds from demolished site next door?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Blimey. Seem pretty determined then and quite bold. You'd think with that many flats someone would hear them breaking the communal door
> 
> I hope you're keeping your little living room window locked



My flatmate was in but didn't hear anything.



nagapie said:


> Which number flats got broken into? I hope the old folk on the other side are ok.



Will PM.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wonder how they got through front gate as well. Is it possible they're getting into grounds from demolished site next door?



Was about to explain but will PM......


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 7, 2011)

The brass neck of people never fails to amaze me. My friends in north london got robbed last week, they literally removed the front window and frame and got in that way. On a really busy street as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 7, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> The brass neck of people never fails to amaze me. My friends in north london got robbed last week, they literally removed the front window and frame and got in that way. On a really busy street as well



I got burgled once through someone smashing through my front window.  Was a nightmare trying to claim the insurance back


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 7, 2011)

hmmph said:


> We had a couple of attempted break-ins on our block on the hill too - smashed up entry systems trying to get into the blocks - looked pretty determined...



Were they in the past week too?

You'd have thought there would have been a major spate during the heatwave.  If the windows are shut they must be out.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 7, 2011)

We had someone have a go the day after the riots.  Climbed up the grills over our kitchen window to try and get into the open window of our neighbour's flat above it.  However the window was only open cos she was in  He legged it after being told to get to fuck quite vocally   Amazingly he managed to crowbar through our front gate in broad daylight in the busiest street in Brixton with no one noticing before then


----------



## hmmph (Oct 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Were they in the past week too?
> 
> You'd have thought there would have been a major spate during the heatwave. If the windows are shut they must be out.



yeah probably about a week ago now


----------



## leanderman (Oct 9, 2011)

last-minute babysitting miracle saw my evening debut in brixton village tonight (sat). absolutely packed, and everbody going 'this is sooo cool'. which it was.

also debuted in trinity arms and electric social, made a decennial visit to SW9 and dropped into the landin'. only the social was not almost-exclusively 'white'


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 9, 2011)

Me and my friend were at b village and are,at sw9. My friend was saying that BV is cool.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 9, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Me and my friend were at b village and are,at sw9. My friend was saying that BV is cool.



we went to mama lans. great doughballs!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Why was traffic held up in Brixton today?  Something to do with that We Love Brixton event?


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Something to do with that We Love Brixton event?


I doubt it. I went along to that - pictures later!


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.urban75.org/blog/man-falls-asleep-in-brixton-pub-grows-angry-second-head/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

editor said:


> I doubt it. I went along to that - pictures later!



Wonder what it was then.  Traffic was snarling all the way up the Hill for ages


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

editor said:


> http://www.urban75.org/blog/man-falls-asleep-in-brixton-pub-grows-angry-second-head/


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2011)

That second head really is a bit special.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 9, 2011)

leanderman said:


> last-minute babysitting miracle saw my evening debut in brixton village tonight (sat). absolutely packed, and everbody going 'this is sooo cool'. which it was.



And is going to be more so in the coming few weeks (until the weather drives the non-locals away), due to Jay Rayner's article in the Observer.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/oct/09/jay-rayner-brixton-village-unit


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2011)

editor said:


> I doubt it. I went along to that - pictures later!



oh we went too - it was nice, in a low-key way. scribbled on the sculpture - Orla in particular enjoyed that and treated it as a giant climbing frame - then she had a right good old boogie.

Speaking of Jay Rayner - we almost ran him over with the pram at this event yesterday.  Last week it was on bicycles!  He's everywhere!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 9, 2011)

editor said:


> I doubt it. I went along to that - pictures later!



To be fair it started at 12 and you (we) only caught the tail end of it.  I thought it had worked well judging by the amount of writing on the "sculpture".


----------



## story (Oct 9, 2011)

I saw Jay Rayner and his family strolling along Coldharbour Lane yesterday. He was glancing about in a very peculiar fashion, overlooking his family, peering around them. It really looked as if he was waiting to be spotted.

And Granville Arcade was ridiculously busy. I'm so glad I live here all the time so I can visit and eat there when it's not full of Rayner's readers.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2011)

Ms T said:


> To be fair it started at 12 and you (we) only caught the tail end of it. I thought it had worked well judging by the amount of writing on the "sculpture".


I stuck around and it got busier again when the the band went on. Some of the speakers were a bit, err, individual, though.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 9, 2011)

A beautiful warm breeze blowing across Brockwell Park this afternoon, and wonderful to see the BP mini-railway in full effect - almost as many dads as tiny tots riding and careering alongside the train. Truly a lovely scene.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 9, 2011)

Andunnuderthing:



> Please join us for the Bailout Boris (and all South London conservatives) Bash! Our response to the Lambeth and Southwark Conservative Association fundraising drinks do at Lambeth Town Hall in Brixton.
> 
> When: 6:30 pm, Monday, October 10th
> Where: The front steps of Lambeth Town Hall


http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/724


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2011)

Ms T said:


> And is going to be more so in the coming few weeks (until the weather drives the non-locals away), due to Jay Rayner's article in the Observer.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/oct/09/jay-rayner-brixton-village-unit



Blimey, is there anywhere he hasn't mentioned?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2011)

The UK Uncut prtotest was moderately attended though many of those there did get into the spirit in their dress and accoutrements. Bit like one of those football matches where you can't tell who supports who.

From the Ritzy via Facebook:



> Last chance to join our BMW Origins Season! We're showing Quadrophenia today at 6.30. Tickets are £3!


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

BMW Origins? WTF is that and what it's got to do with Quadrophenia?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess it's  called sponsorship. Crazee kids.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/News/Item/Bmw_Origins_Film_Season/



> BMW has teamed up with Picturehouse Cinemas and film critic Mark Kermode to present the BMW Origins Film Season.
> To celebrate the launch of the new BMW 1 Series, the season will show how two contrasting but equally great works can be born from the same idea.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2011)

Very Mark Commode.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

Crispy said:


> http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/News/Item/Bmw_Origins_Film_Season/


That's a truly cringeworthy attempt at 'synergy'.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 11, 2011)

Not bad for three quid though...


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Not bad for three quid though...


Can't complain about the price, but I'll still give it a miss, great film though it is.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2011)

Ruddy noisy helicopter overhead...


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2011)

Helicopter(s?) over Loughborough Junction at the moment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Helicopter(s?) over Loughborough Junction at the moment.



Shouldn't your post be in the Brixton Helicopter thread?


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Shouldn't your post be in the Brixton Helicopter thread?


I'm so over that thread.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm so over that thread.



I wasn't talking to you. 

It was directed at teuchter who likes posts about Streatham to be posted in the Streatham thread


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I wasn't talking to you.
> 
> It was directed at teuchter who likes posts about Streatham to be posted in the Streatham thread


In that case,_ nag on!_

__


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Shouldn't your post be in the Brixton Helicopter thread?



My post was in response to editor's. I agree that editor should have put his post in the helicopter thread, but he didn't, and there is nothing I can do about that.

Perhaps a mod could move both posts to the helicopter thread?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2011)

By the way this evening I made a visit to Brixton Hill for the first time in a little while.

The thing (badly drawn giant ghettoblaster) they have put on the front of the Fridge/Electric whatever is appalling. Whoever decided to do that should be fired. It's worse than the whole of Camden High Street put together. Hopefully it is as temporary as it looks.

I also noted that the tyre place seems to be back in action as a tyre place.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

teuchter said:


> My post was in response to editor's. I agree that editor should have put his post in the helicopter thread, but he didn't, and there is nothing I can do about that.
> 
> Perhaps a mod could move both posts to the helicopter thread?



I shall ask Crispy to rap Editor's knuckles



teuchter said:


> By the way this evening I made a visit to Brixton Hill for the first time in a little while.
> 
> The thing (badly drawn giant ghettoblaster) they have put on the front of the Fridge/Electric whatever is appalling. Whoever decided to do that should be fired. It's worse than the whole of Camden High Street put together. Hopefully it is as temporary as it looks.
> 
> I also noted that the tyre place seems to be back in action as a tyre place.



So did you prefer the shitey looking fridge doors?

I am most happy that the tyre place is now not a car wash.  It was a death trap walking on that bit of pavement in the cold weather/snow last time.  All the water from the car wash was spilling onto the pavement and creating an ice rink.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 12, 2011)

I rather like the large 80's style "Brixton Briefcase" over the front of what was the Fridge, actually.


----------



## hmmph (Oct 12, 2011)

I like the general idea of it but the execution is painful  every time I walk past I want to take a stanley knife and some superglue to those inner corners of the speakers . What half arsed idiot made those?


----------



## ajdown (Oct 12, 2011)

I would agree that perhaps it's not the best execution but the idea works - after all, I'm sure most of us remember 80's 'ghetto blasters' although it's not until recently I came across the term 'Brixton Briefcase' for them - so, being in Brixton it does make sense to have it there.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 12, 2011)

teuchter said:


> <snip>The thing (badly drawn giant ghettoblaster) they have put on the front of the Fridge/Electric whatever is appalling. Whoever decided to do that should be fired. It's worse than the whole of Camden High Street put together. Hopefully it is as temporary as it looks.<snip>


I like it - better than the scruffy paintwork which didn't look as if it'd been redone in ages.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2011)

I think it looks terrible. As a festival backdrop or artwork in a field? Fine. As a permanent piece of urban design? Fail. The building has a reasonable facade that could be touched up and painted a neutral colour and lit in strong colours at night. Much more appropriate for a live venue.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 12, 2011)

I suppose the guy from Sydenham had a budget and blew almost all of it on the interior. What was it £1-1.5 million? Just glad to have the place functioning, tbf.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I suppose the guy from Sydenham had a budget and blew almost all of it on the interior. What was it £1-1.5 million? Just glad to have the place functioning, tbf.


True enough. That facade will need work at some point though.


----------



## Davidoff (Oct 12, 2011)

There is now another federation coffee in the courtyard of piano house. Hopefully they'll keep the site longer than opus managed to. Dunno if they're open all day or just mornings, they're still there at the moment.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So did you prefer the shitey looking fridge doors?



Yes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Yes.



Yeah, they were dour looking as well


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2011)

Is that supposed to be a clever pun?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 12, 2011)

you miserable buggers, i think the front of the fridge looks ace - certainly better than the shitty old dirty white walls behind. The fridge doors have actually been removed, which is why the front looked so awful before that fabric thing went up. I imagine there will be a longer term solution coming soon....IMO the ghetto blaster is great as a temporary measure.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 12, 2011)

A friend who was visiting me this weekend loved it.  But she's from the provinces so can't be expected to know better.

The flappy bits grate on me.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 12, 2011)

Sure, but what about the facade of the new Fridge...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Is that supposed to be a clever pun?



Me come out with a clever pun?  As if


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> you miserable buggers, i think the front of the fridge looks ace - certainly better than the shitty old dirty white walls behind. The fridge doors have actually been removed, which is why the front looked so awful before that fabric thing went up. I imagine there will be a longer term solution coming soon....IMO the ghetto blaster is great as a temporary measure.



I like it.  Would like it even better if it didn't have a temporary look about it though.  I hope they make it permanent.  That'll put a smile on teuchter's face


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> the shitty old dirty white walls behind.



I heard about this new technology called "white paint" that apparently can deal with this situation.


----------



## Janh (Oct 14, 2011)

It looks like the now dormant Harmony Bar is on the move with a planning application for some big changes. Seem to be fitting a lot in.



> Application ref 11/02941/FUL. Erection of additional storey to building to form mansard roof at third floor level, erection of a four storey extension on Effra Parade frontage and at the corner of Railton Road and Effra Parade, erection of part single storey (with roof terrace) and part four storey extension to rear and north-west flank elevations to form nine residential units. Change of use of ground floor and basement to Restaurant/cafe (Use Class A3), Drinking establishment (Use Class A4) and Business use (Use Class B1). Alterations to fenestration including installation of Juliet balcony, provision of refuse storage and associated works...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> We've had two break-ins in our block on Brixton Hill in the last week. FYI.



Just received a leaflet from Safer Neighbourhoods

*



			Burglary Alert
		
Click to expand...

*


> Dear Residents, Your Safer Neighbourhood Team is aware of an increase in burglaries in your street and we have increased our patrols in your area.  Multi-Occupancy Buildings, houses with sash windows and houses with high hedges at the front are mainly being targeted.  Please ensure all occupants use all locks available and ensure you lock your door with the key and remove it from the door.


 blah blah blah

Would be nice if they said how they're gaining access.  Are they getting in through people leaving their sash windows unlocked, or is there a way burglars can break the locks on sash windows? *
*


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 15, 2011)

Just heard someone in federation coffee refer to Brixton as brickers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Just heard someone in federation coffee refer to Brixton as brickers.



FFS


----------



## Greebo (Oct 15, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Just heard someone in federation coffee refer to Brixton as brickers.


Where's Ern when a neckshot is deserved?


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Just heard someone in federation coffee refer to Brixton as brickers.


A trapdoor should open under anyone speaking that word in SW9, with the offender being swiftly torpedoed back into deepest Cla'am. On fire.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Just heard someone in federation coffee refer to Brixton as brickers.



The transition is complete.
Well done everyone.
Have a flat white.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

editor said:


> A trapdoor should open under anyone speaking that word in* SW9,* with the offender being swiftly torpedoed back into deepest Cla'am. On fire.



and SW2


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and SW2



Calm down Minns; we're safe from that kind of shite...for the time being


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and SW2


They already all talk like that in SW2.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

editor said:


> They already all talk like that in SW2.






Fuck right off


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Calm down Minns; we're safe from that kind of shite...for the time being



I'm calm, I'm calm

NOT


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been hearing Brikki for ages (as in 20-odd years) but thankfully not Brickers.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm going to make a concerted effort to always say brickers from now on.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm going to make a concerted effort to always say brickers from now on.



But only when you're visiting SW2, OK?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 15, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm going to make a concerted effort to always say brickers from now on.


Yes, but in a Scottish accent it sounds like a threat, not affectation, so you'll get away with it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2011)

a few old mates were out last night for a friends birthday so we thought we'd pop in to Plan B...they were charging £20 to get in! At 10.30pm! Unbelieveable. 20 quid! Naturally we didn't go in....


----------



## story (Oct 16, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've been hearing Brikki for ages (as in 20-odd years) but thankfully not Brickers.


 
Me too, Mrs Magpie.

I was getting a bit worried there for a minute, thought I was breaking some sort of code.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> a few old mates were out last night for a friends birthday so we thought we'd pop in to Plan B...they were charging £20 to get in! At 10.30pm! Unbelieveable. 20 quid! Naturally we didn't go in....



Fuck me   That's a bit much!


----------



## clandestino (Oct 16, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> a few old mates were out last night for a friends birthday so we thought we'd pop in to Plan B...they were charging £20 to get in! At 10.30pm! Unbelieveable. 20 quid! Naturally we didn't go in....



It's to keep the riff-raff out. You do still get some undesirables in Brickers you know. But thankfully that's all changing now...rah rah!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Fuck me  That's a bit much!



That's what happens when an area gets young and trendy, they reckon everyone can afford it so can afford to rip you off


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

ianw said:


> It's to keep the riff-raff out.



So do the bouncers stop you at the door then?

*ducks*


----------



## clandestino (Oct 16, 2011)

No, the pavement bouncers make sure I don't even make it to the door...


----------



## story (Oct 16, 2011)

I noticed that that half-a-sixpence "I Saw "you Coming" men's clobber store in Granville Arcade have dropped their prices in the weeks since they opened.

£125 for a second hand coat, £15 for brand new find-it-anywhere wooden scrubbing brush, they were chancing. Still high, but not quite so stupid last time I looked.

Maybe Plan B will do the same. [/vain hope]


----------



## story (Oct 16, 2011)

ianw said:


> No, the pavement bouncers make sure I don't even make it to the door...


 
They are over-awed by your magnificence, and feel threatened by you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

ianw said:


> No, the pavement bouncers make sure I don't even make it to the door...





Don't worry, you're obviously far too good for such establishments


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

story said:


> I noticed that that half-a-sixpence "I Saw "you Coming" men's clobber store in Granville Arcade have dropped their prices in the weeks since they opened.
> . [/vain hope]



Yeah, but some mug with more money that sense will probably shop there


----------



## ajdown (Oct 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but some mug with more money that sense will probably shop there



What, like people from Cla'am?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

ajdown said:


> What, like people from Cla'am?



Yes, and unfortunately people from Brixton as well.  The rich ones with too much money to spend


----------



## TruXta (Oct 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, and unfortunately people from Brixton as well. The rich ones with too much money to spend



I can't help it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I can't help it.



It's alright.  You spend away whilst I snigger


----------



## TruXta (Oct 16, 2011)

My snigger is richer than yours.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> My snigger is richer than yours.



Don't you know, sniggers come cheap?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2011)

UKCG taped off yesterday afternoon about 4.10 pm. At least 4 police cars and an ambulance - the church shutter half down.  Anybody heard anything about this? Exorcism got out of hand?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2011)

So, big rent rises in Brixton Village coming right up, by all accounts...

Actually, that's got to be worth a thread of its own.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 17, 2011)

editor said:


> So, big rent rises in Brixton Village coming right up, by all accounts...
> 
> Actually, that's got to be worth a thread of its own.



Deffo.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Deffo.


Right here --> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-village-hefty-rent-rises-coming-up.282711/


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 17, 2011)

Collared some poor man as he was attaching the last of several notices to the railings of the library this afternoon 'bikes may be removed', etc, etc.

I said to him I'd give him £10 for every space on a bike stand he could find outside the Ritzy and library. This is mid-afternoon on a Monday and people are already locking their bikes to anything that can't be lifted, inc. me. Herne Hill station is the same. Could double the racks and they'd be close to full.

Anyway, if you read this I know it's not your fault and I didn't mean to scare you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2011)

anyone been to the 'new' cafe on leigham court road? i forget it's name but it's full of gingham and sewing machines - it's got that cath kidson vibe, which is rather nauseating to be honest. it's a teeny bit 'i saw you coming' - they were selling button necklaces for £11.50.
nice tea though and their cakes looked impressive.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2011)

oh I passed that the other day.... I was looking for lunch with my toddler and it looked very cakey and like there might be a lot of breakable china in there...   I couldn't see the menu from outside either - I could see some sangers chalked up on a board, but I wasn't sure if they did other food too.  So in the end I didn't go in.  Pretty looking place though.  I was actually looking for the veggie place that I seem to recall is somewhere around there.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry to interrupt the chat about tea and coffee and cake but I need to know if the West Norwood dump is still open. And if not, where's the nearest dump to Brixton?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> anyone been to the 'new' cafe on leigham court road? i forget it's name but it's full of gingham and sewing machines - it's got that cath kidson vibe, which is rather nauseating to be honest. it's a teeny bit 'i saw you coming' - they were selling button necklaces for £11.50.
> nice tea though and their cakes looked impressive.



No, but have you see the cake shop by Streatham Hill Station on the corner with the big meringues?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Sorry to interrupt the chat about tea and coffee and cake but I need to know if the West Norwood dump is still open. And if not, where's the nearest dump to Brixton?



for tvs etc? If it's the one I'm thinking of, then yes it is

Actually, it may be more Thornton Heath than West Norwood


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, but have you see the cake shop by Streatham Hill Station on the corner with the big meringues?


Is the savoury stuff in there any good?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Is the savoury stuff in there any good?



Not tried it.  I'm not very ambitious when it comes to food.  I didn't even realise the shop went back as far as it did until I decided to venture in there once


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry, it's just that I can get sweet food any-bleeding-where.  What I could really do with it just one shop which sells even a few onionfree savoury snacks!  And don't for the love of Eris suggest Greggs!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Sorry, it's just that I can get sweet food any-bleeding-where. What I could really do with it just one shop which sells even a few onionfree savoury snacks! And don't for the love of Eris suggest Greggs!



Can't even remember what savoury stuff was there except hams etc.  You should have asked me earlier.  I've been to Streatham twice today


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't even remember what savoury stuff was there except hams etc. You should have asked me earlier. I've been to Streatham twice today


Well excuse me for not being psychic


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

I have no idea about the presence of onions but Os Navigadores (or any portuguese place) seems to have weird savoury snack things. you could ask what they have in them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Well excuse me for not being psychic



Useless woman 

In fact, why don't you start a thread asking people to keep an eye out for you when they're out and about


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I have no idea about the presence of onions but Os Navigadores (or any portuguese place) seems to have weird savoury snack things. you could ask what they have in them.


Thanks for the tip (makes note to head for central Brixton).    Tried the Turkish bakery in Streatham, but most of their savoury stuff is laced with it.  The same goes for the Polish shop (no surprise there).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for the tip (makes note to head for central Brixton).  Tried the Turkish bakery in Streatham, but most of their savoury stuff is laced with it. The same goes for the Polish shop (no surprise there).



Why are you making a note to go to Central Brixton?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

Os Navigadores* used to be Paulo'z Way on B Hill.

Or navagadores

Or navagodares

Or summat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Os Navegadores?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why are you making a note to go to Central Brixton?


Because it's a bus ride away (or a rather long walk) - which means I need to work out what else needs doing there on the same day to keep it affordable. Streatham and Brixton are more or less equidistant from the estate, but the bus from Streatham has less of a scrum, and the one from Brixton stops nearer the door.

Apart from that, it's a very long and complicated story, even by my standards.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Because it's a bus ride away (or a rather long walk) - which means I need to work out what else needs doing there on the same day to keep it affordable. Streatham and Brixton are more or less equidistant from the estate, but the bus from Streatham has less of a scrum, and the one from Brixton stops nearer the door.



oh 

(Not really sure which door you're talking about but not to worry!)


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 18, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Sorry to interrupt the chat about tea and coffee and cake but I need to know if the West Norwood dump is still open. And if not, where's the nearest dump to Brixton?



Look on the Lambeth website.

I drove past the WN dump last week and it looked closed. It had technically become a recycling centre and they only accepted certain things.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh
> 
> (Not really sure which door you're talking about but not to worry!)


Mine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Mine.



ah.  Do you have to plan things to the nearest bus stop etc. as well?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Look on the Lambeth website.
> 
> I drove past the WN dump last week and it looked closed. It had technically become a recycling centre and they only accepted certain things.


AFAIK Lambeth residents are allowed to use the dump in Wandsworth.  They were last year, anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

You used to be about to get bulk items removed for free, now the bastards charge


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah. Do you have to plan things to the nearest bus stop etc. as well?



Well, if you can't tell the difference between West Norwood and Thornton Heath......


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah. Do you have to plan things to the nearest bus stop etc. as well?


Considering that usually I end up walking further than you, and going further from my front door than you seem willing to do so, yes!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Considering that usually I end up walking further than you, and going further from my front door than you seem willing to do so, yes!



ah shut it


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Well, if you can't tell the difference between West Norwood and Thornton Heath......


Which I can, more or less - being on the tube map made navigation so much simpler.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Well, if you can't tell the difference between West Norwood and Thornton Heath......



Listen, my sister lived in West Norwood before moving to Thornton Heath and every time I go to her house, we drive through West Norwood so it was just a little geographical blip


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2011)

it's a bloody big place, norwood. and hilly. but to you it is a mere geographical blip.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah shut it


Why?  Not judging, just saying that IMHO the limits of where you're willing to go seem very local.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a bloody big place, norwood. and hilly. but to you it is a mere geographical blip.



I just don't know where West Norwood ends and where Thornton Heath starts


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Why? Not judging, just saying that IMHO the limits of where you're willing to go seem very local.



In the last few weeks I've been to Kew Gardens, a Parliament tour, Imperial War Museum and Greenwich.  After Kew and Parliament I was knackered.  It's not easy with a wheelchair


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You used to be about to get bulk items removed for free, now the bastards charge


Thanks for reminding me, got a rather large present to leave for the second hand fairies who live by the road.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for reminding me, got a rather large present to leave for the second hand fairies who live by the road.



I can't remember what they're charging now but I'm sure it's something outrageous like £20 for 4 items.


> *Charges for bulky waste collections*
> 
> You need to pay a fee of £20 each time you want to use the service. The fee covers up to four separate items or four bags. If you need to have more than four items or bags collected, there is an additional £5 cost for each item. Bags must be heavy duty or double bagged and weigh no more than 14 kilograms each.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> In the last few weeks I've been to Kew Gardens, a Parliament tour, Imperial War Museum and Greenwich. After Kew and Parliament I was knackered. It's not easy with a wheelchair


Fair enough, there's no way I could push VP that far - hypothetically speaking, that is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Fair enough, there's no way I could push VP that far - hypothetically speaking, that is.



I didn't wheel him all the way to Kew/Parliament.  We borrowed one of their chairs


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't remember what they're charging now but I'm sure it's something outrageous like £20 for 4 items.


Well, seeing as the last few times things got taken by the *ahem* fairies before the bulk collection lorry came, I'm not too worried.  As long as my timing's good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Well, seeing as the last few times things got taken by the *ahem* fairies before the bulk collection lorry came, I'm not too worried. As long as my timing's good.



I've got nosey neighbours who I reckon would grass me up if I left something for the *ahem* fairies


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Sorry to interrupt the chat about tea and coffee and cake but I need to know if the West Norwood dump is still open. And if not, where's the nearest dump to Brixton?



I took a load of stuff to the one next to Battersea Power Station a few weeks back. They accept stuff from Lambeth residents and it's open 24hrs a day. You are supposed to "pre-notify" them that you are coming but things seemed to be very loosely managed when I showed up there (in the middle of the night). Having spent a lot of time reading their website about how much of what I was allowed to bring etc and making sure I complied, no-one seemed to care in reality.

http://www.wrwa.gov.uk/recycle/reuse_and_recycling_centres/information_for_residents.aspx

It's quite surreal throwing stuff in giant skips next to Battersea Power Station at 1am. I would rate it as one of my most enjoyable waste disposal experiences of all time.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've got nosey neighbours who I reckon would grass me up if I left something for the *ahem* fairies


Between you, me and the gatepost, one of the good things about my neighbours is that I'm certain they won't do that. 

It's not rubbish.  It's just something which isn't needed here, and the people who provided it don't want it back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Between you, me and the gatepost, one of the good things about my neighbours is that I'm certain they won't do that.



Oh, my old working class neighbours wouldn't, but unfortunately my road's being overtaken by the middle classes who like things just so


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, my old working class neighbours wouldn't, but unfortunately my road's being overtaken by the middle classes who like things just so


Shame 

How is anyone supposed to get a chair or a mirror for free if you're not allowed anywhere to leave them?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Shame
> 
> How is anyone supposed to get a chair or a mirror for free if you're not allowed anywhere to leave them?



they clamber over skips full of the possessions of someone being evicted


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, my old working class neighbours wouldn't, but unfortunately my road's being overtaken by the middle classes who like things just so



Careful or you'll start believing your own propaganda, minnie.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> they clamber over skips full of the possessions of someone being evicted


No skips on this estate.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

teuchter said:


> It's quite surreal throwing stuff in giant skips next to Battersea Power Station at 1am. I would rate it as one of my most enjoyable waste disposal experiences of all time.


And for those without cars to get there, it's pay £20 for collection.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

Get teuchter to do it for you.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I just don't know where West Norwood ends and where Thornton Heath starts



West Norwood ends at least 2-3 miles before where Thornton Heath starts. There's a mythical hilly place known as Upper Norwood that separates them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> West Norwood ends at least 2-3 miles before where Thornton Heath starts. There's a mythical hilly place known as Upper Norwood that separates them.



ah right, I always forget about Upper Norwood


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Get teuchter to do it for you.


He'd probably get altitude sickness, coming this far up the hill


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo said:


> And for those without cars to get there, it's pay £20 for collection.



Or £6 an hour for a Streetcar people-carrier stuffed to the ceiling with rubble bags.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, my old working class neighbours wouldn't, but unfortunately my road's being overtaken by the middle classes who like things just so



Do they complain about traffic noise too?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Or £6 an hour for a Streetcar people-carrier stuffed to the ceiling with rubble bags.


I don't drive


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

which is why you should get teuchter to do it.   He won't mind.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2011)

Greebo, if you'd like to leave all your rubbish at quimcunx's house I can pick it up next time I'm round there in a car on the way to the dump.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll conversate you [teuch my address, greebo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Do they complain about traffic noise too?



What traffic noise?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'll pm you [teuch my address, greebo.


  But heave it there?   In these shoes?  I don't think so.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 19, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah right, I always forget about Upper Norwood



Have never understood these Norwoods and Norburies.

There could be even a Upper South-West Norburywood, for all I know.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What traffic noise?



The traffic noise that a middle class person who'd moved next to a main road might say that the noise from a pub might drown out.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Have never understood these Norwoods and Norburies.
> 
> There could be even a Upper South-West Norburywood, for all I know.



It's not as bad as the Pollockshaws East/Pollockshaws West/Pollockshields East/Pollockshields West situation Glaswegians have to contend with.


----------



## Not a Vet (Oct 19, 2011)

Some lovely taxi/minicab ( I saw him) just smashed into my car and drove off without leaving any details


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 19, 2011)

teuchter said:


> The traffic noise that a middle class person who'd moved next to a main road might say that the noise from a pub might drown out.



And be sad about, as demonstrated by the sad smiley.

Loads of sirens going past just now as it goes.  I twitched my curtain but nothing to see.

HELLO Not a Vet!   

 Bad taxi driver.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2011)

teuchter said:


> The traffic noise that a middle class person who'd moved next to a main road might say that the noise from a pub might drown out.



Oh they don't mind as long as the traffic is 4x4s


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Careful or you'll start believing your own propaganda, minnie.



I already do Quimmy


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 19, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Have never understood these Norwoods and Norburies.
> 
> There could be even a Upper South-West Norburywood, for all I know.


It's quite simple.

There is West Norwood, which is North, and South Norwood which is South. Then there is Upper Norwood which is basically Crystal Palace but not quite. Called Upper because it is far superior to the other Norwoods. There is no such place as Norwood per se.

Norbury is foreign parts - nobody ever goes there. Or if they do, they don't come back.

The Upper Norwood/Crystal Palace overlap is quite interesting. It's like a big Venn diagram, with nearly (but not quite) all of the two circles overlapping. Actually, Crystal Palace doesn't really exist - it's more a state of mind than a place.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 19, 2011)

dp


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> It's quite simple.
> 
> There is West Norwood, which is North, and South Norwood which is South. Then there is Upper Norwood which is basically Crystal Palace but not quite. Called Upper because it is far superior to the other Norwoods. There is no such place as Norwood per se.
> 
> ...


 


Isn't the Upper Norwood/Crystal Palace overlap Thornton Heath?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 19, 2011)

no


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> no



Where's Crystal Palace in relation to Thornton Heath then?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 19, 2011)

The Crystal Palace burnt down in 1936, it no longer exists.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 19, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> It's quite simple.
> 
> There is West Norwood, which is North, and South Norwood which is South. Then there is Upper Norwood which is basically Crystal Palace but not quite. Called Upper because it is far superior to the other Norwoods. There is no such place as Norwood per se.
> 
> ...



And what about Norwood Junction?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> The Crystal Palace burnt down in 1936, it no longer exists.



Yes I know.  My grandfather could see it from his house in Herne Hill


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 19, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's Crystal Palace in relation to Thornton Heath then?


Next door (with maybe a thin sliver of Upper Norwood in between). However, you never meet anyone from Thornton Heath in Crystal Palace. Possibly you meet people from Crystal Palace in Thornton Heath, I wouldn't know, I never go there, but I suspect not.

I think this is down to the total absence of transport links.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 19, 2011)

teuchter said:


> And what about Norwood Junction?


Norwood Junction is a train station in South Norwood.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I just don't know where West Norwood ends and where Thornton Heath starts



they're not even adjacent! You've gotta get through Upper Norwood first..

and Crystal Palace is actually in Upper Norwood..

ah.. I see this has been done quite comprehensively!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 19, 2011)

Fwiw, a proper transit is £9.00 an hour on Streetcar - you can't get as much in people carriers as many think as the seats themselves occupy a surprising amount of the interior.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 19, 2011)

Greebo said:


> And for those without cars to get there, it's pay £20 for collection.



Thank you teuchter and Greebo, very helpful. I think I may get them to come collect as I have no driver for a streetcar.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 19, 2011)

Can I ask, do streetcar do a streetvan? I've been offered some furniture for my son's room and it's only on the other side of Brixton so don't want to hire a man with a van.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Can I ask, do streetcar do a streetvan? I've been offered some furniture for my son's room and it's only on the other side of Brixton so don't want to hire a man with a van.


Yes they do. You have to join the scheme though. It's not like a regular rental that way.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Can I ask, do streetcar do a streetvan? I've been offered some furniture for my son's room and it's only on the other side of Brixton so don't want to hire a man with a van.



Apparently they got VW Transporters.  Crispy!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 19, 2011)

Get teuchter or Crispy to pick it up for you.

They won't mind.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Thank you teuchter and Greebo, very helpful. I think I may get them to come collect as I have no driver for a streetcar.



£20 for 4 items. £5 per item in same collection thereafter


----------



## nagapie (Oct 19, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> £20 for 4 items. £5 per item in same collection thereafter


Oh, I didn't realise it was only 4 items. Is there a size limit? And is that cheaper than Lambeth collection?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Oh, I didn't realise it was only 4 items. Is there a size limit? And is that cheaper than Lambeth collection?



Sorry, crossed wires here.  That is the Lambeth Bulk Refuse Collection price


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 19, 2011)

Doesn't every estate in lambeth have a cage thing that you can dump stuff in like there is in Blenheim Gardens? Hardly anyone uses that one.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 19, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Doesn't every estate in lambeth have a cage thing that you can dump stuff in like there is in Blenheim Gardens? Hardly anyone uses that one.


No.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Doesn't every estate in lambeth have a cage thing that you can dump stuff in like there is in Blenheim Gardens? Hardly anyone uses that one.



No.  Some don't have anything. You just dump bulk refuse near the big communal bin shoots and a Lambeth van comes by a couple of times a week and removes it

Which makes you wonder, how come estates don't get charged for removing bulk refuse (other than the fact that they'd have difficulty figuring out who dumped it), but people who live in houses are now being charged?  I can see people dumping their stuff on council estates


----------



## Greebo (Oct 19, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No. Some don't have anything. You just dump bulk refuse near the big communal bin shoots and a Lambeth van comes by a couple of times a week and removes it<snip>I can see people dumping their stuff on council estates


I have no idea what you're talking about, young lady *polishes halo and replaces it on horns*.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 19, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, young lady *polishes halo and replaces it on horns*.



Of course, nobody on U75 would ever dump stuff illegally, but there are people that do it

*whistles innocently*


----------



## madolesance (Oct 20, 2011)

The march begins-

http://sevenatbrixton.wordpress.com/

and continues-

http://saladclub.wordpress.com/


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2011)

I heard that there's a new tapas bar opening up in Market Row.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 20, 2011)

I particularly like this bit from the Salad Club website

"We’ll be nipping off throughout September to rear our heads on the festival scene first (West Norwood Feast, Alex James Presents Harvest, Abergavenny and Real Food Harvest Festival) and then we’ll be right back with you, ready to open up the shop, and in one place for once. "

I guess "festivals" has a different meaning to the upper clarse, I think more of knee deep in mud and half collapsing tents with an array of empty beer cans liberally scattered around outside.

The "big name" on one of them is Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

editor said:


> I heard that there's a new tapas bar opening up in Market Row.



Any early indication of the meat VS veggue % split?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2011)

editor said:


> I heard that there's a new tapas bar opening up in Market Row.



Seven at Brixton, next to Casa Morita.  Cocktails and pintxos, apparently (Basque tapas served on pieces of bread). And there's a space for artists upstairs.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Seven at Brixton, next to Casa Morita. Cocktails and pintxos, apparently (Basque tapas served on pieces of bread). And there's a space for artists upstairs.


Ah, I didn't put two and two together and realise it was Seven. Presumably they won't be able to stay open late because the market physically closes so they must be hoping for early cocktail drinkers.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I guess "festivals" has a different meaning to the upper clarse, I think more of knee deep in mud and half collapsing tents with an array of empty beer cans liberally scattered around outside.


It's not exactly what I associate the "festival scene" with.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No. Some don't have anything. You just dump bulk refuse near the big communal bin shoots and a Lambeth van comes by a couple of times a week and removes it
> 
> Which makes you wonder, how come estates don't get charged for removing bulk refuse (other than the fact that they'd have difficulty figuring out who dumped it), but people who live in houses are now being charged? I can see people dumping their stuff on council estates



Those cages are pretty solid and therefore not cheap to put up. I reckon they'll soon have a CCTV camera to go with them to monitor flytipping by young ladies (see greebo's post above)


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 20, 2011)

editor said:


> It's not exactly what I associate the "festival scene" with.


Glynbourne, Hay-On-Wye, Brixton Village


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

Whe Boris returns the Effra to its former glory <any day soon, I'm sure> the rowing regattas will be fun.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 20, 2011)

the alex james harvest? time for my favourite ever pic.

those of a nervous disposition should not follow this link

http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images...16103329634/Alex-James-looks-on-as-Je-007.jpg


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

Now there's a trio to warm the collective Urban heart.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 20, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I particularly like this bit from the Salad Club website
> 
> "We’ll be nipping off throughout September to rear our heads on the festival scene first (West Norwood Feast, Alex James Presents Harvest, Abergavenny and Real Food Harvest Festival) and then we’ll be right back with you, ready to open up the shop, and in one place for once. "
> 
> ...



The pay is good. 
http://westnorwood.spacemakers.org.uk/volunteer
These yups know a thing or two about business. The intern-for-day scheme.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Fwiw, a proper transit is £9.00 an hour on Streetcar - you can't get as much in people carriers as many think as the seats themselves occupy a surprising amount of the interior.



The significance of the people carrier in relation to taking stuff to the dump is that it counts as a "car" whereas if you show up in a van they will charge you trade rates for waste disposal. In theory at least.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

In practice, it's a rental van with fucking great logos on all sides of it. Thus not trade.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> In practice, it's a rental van with fucking great logos on all sides of it. Thus not trade.



Trade rents vans too. A van is a van.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Those cages are pretty solid and therefore not cheap to put up. I reckon they'll soon have a CCTV camera to go with them to monitor flytipping by young ladies (see greebo's post above)



I reckon young ladies (for young ladies see Greebo) may do it in the middle of night whilst wearing hoodies and making sure to avoid any cameras


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon young ladies (for young ladies see Greebo) may do it in the middle of night whilst wearing hoodies and making sure to avoid any cameras



Actually a young lady could just park her SUV on Blenheim Gardens and get the hired hand to carry it round to the car park but at the moment I don't think there are any cameras there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Actually a young lady could just park her SUV on Blenheim Gardens and get the hired hand to carry it round to the car park but at the moment I don't think there are any cameras there.



I reckon a certain young lady could use you as her hired hand as your face is familiar enough around there, people probably think you're resident


----------



## Greebo (Oct 20, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Actually a young lady could just park her SUV on Blenheim Gardens and get the hired hand to carry it round to the car park but at the moment I don't think there are any cameras there.


No cameras here either, except for the main road (speed trap) and the basement carpark.  Not much need for a hoodie either.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> In practice, it's a rental van with fucking great logos on all sides of it. Thus not trade.


In practice, you are wrong on two counts; firstly streetcar people carriers don't have logos on them and secondly the relevant waste handling company website makes an explicit distinction between vans and people carriers and the charges attached.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2011)

leanderman said:


> the alex james harvest? time for my favourite ever pic.
> 
> those of a nervous disposition should not follow this link
> 
> http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images...16103329634/Alex-James-looks-on-as-Je-007.jpg



my eyes .. my eyes....


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2011)

teuchter said:


> The significance of the people carrier in relation to taking stuff to the dump is that it counts as a "car" whereas if you show up in a van they will charge you trade rates for waste disposal. In theory at least.


It depends who is  driving it too. I drive a pickup with a hood over the back tray so it looks a bit like an SUV. If I drive it I often get asked to pay. If the gf drives it she never has any problems.


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2011)

Yay! It's raining! Finally!

Looks like proper rain an' all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2011)

autumn rain is nothing to smile about


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2011)

*considers rain with appropriate level of gravitas*


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2011)

it's depressing!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't have any winter clothes, including a coat but I'm managing to keep my pecker up.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> autumn rain is nothing to smile about


I don't mind it.  Then again, if I had to cycle downhill in it I might feel differently about it.


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2011)

But it's not rained for weeks and weeks and weeks! Everything is parched!

Hoorah for normal predictable reliable weather.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2011)

Saves me watering the plants so I'm happy


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2011)

London seems to get less and less rain every year.  It's been a very dry autumn.

It might count as a desert soon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2011)

story said:


> But it's not rained for weeks and weeks and weeks! Everything is parched!
> 
> Hoorah for normal predictable reliable weather.


suits me! sunny autumn days are lovely/ that crispness that gives you the illusion of fresh unpolluted air. much better than wet and drizzly.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2011)

But the rain washes the air clean.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2011)

petrichor must be the least onomatopoeic word ever.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 24, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


>


Hadn't you noticed?  A lot of the dust and particulates get forced down to ground level by it.



quimcunx said:


> petrichor must be the least onomatopoeic word ever.


One of my favourite smells.


----------



## Thaw (Oct 24, 2011)

Builders next door still drilling and hammering...at 11.40pm. Lambeth Noise Control on the way...


----------



## Thaw (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm, I think that sort of worked. Although they might have been starting to pack up anyway. There was a bit of an awkward silence with Noise Control sitting on the sofa and builders stubbornly refusing to drill or hammer. The bastards.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2011)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Hmm, I think that sort of worked. Although they might have been starting to pack up anyway. There was a bit of an awkward silence with Noise Control sitting on the sofa and builders stubbornly refusing to drill or hammer. The bastards.



Always happens like that.  Next time, record them!


----------



## Thaw (Oct 25, 2011)

They were drilling when I talked to Noise Control (NC) on the phone so I think that won some sympathy. I thought about recording, but how do you prove from that where and when the noise was? Isnt it just going to be a recording of some drilling? I can also see myself turning into a strange loner with shelves full of tape-recordings of the neighbours. Slippery slope, etc.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2011)

Did you speak to the builders before calling the noise police on them?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2011)

DrunkPushkin said:


> They were drilling when I talked to Noise Control (NC) on the phone so I think that won some sympathy. I thought about recording, but how do you prove from that where and when the noise was? Isnt it just going to be a recording of some drilling? I can also see myself turning into a strange loner with shelves full of tape-recordings of the neighbours. Slippery slope, etc.



A camcorder with the time on it.  If you record the inside of your house whilst walking from room to room, it's obvious it's in your house and if the noise gets louder in one room, it's obvious where the noise is coming from


----------



## Thaw (Oct 25, 2011)

Teuchter - I've spoken to them a couple of times before, when they've been working past 7 or all day at weekends and just get the stock response - "gotta be done mate", "just doing this socket, 5 more minutes". I admire the work ethic but they're taking the piss now.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 25, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> petrichor must be the least onomatopoeic word ever.


I love that word. Only about 50 years old. Coined by an Aussie, I believe.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

The 'Headmistress' hairdressers on the corner of Coldharbour/Gresham looks to have finally thrown in the towel - their idea of interior decor was to blow up some coloured balloons and have them floating about the shop - while the even shorter-lived 'Chow' restaurant three doors down has been taken over and is getting repainted.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> The 'Headmistress' hairdressers on the corner of Coldharbour/Gresham looks to have finally thrown in the towel - their idea of interior decor was to blow up some coloured balloons and have them floating about the shop - while the even shorter-lived 'Chow' restaurant three doors down has been taken over and is getting repainted.



I always smile at the Headmistress name on passing 

Didn't that shop used to be the old army surplus gear shop?  I seem to remember buying stuff in there in the 80s.  (I think it was that location anyway)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 25, 2011)

Hardware, tools, useful stuff generally if you like mending things. It was called Gresham Spares and it was one of my favourite shops.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

I've got a good story about Gresham Spares too:







http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/lost-shops.html

I really miss the Post Office.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Hardware, tools, useful stuff generally if you like mending things. It was called Gresham Spares and it was one of my favourite shops.



Yeah, but they used to sell clothes as well, unless that was a shop before that? 

Can't remember if it was called Army & Navy or whether the name had changed and people still referred to it as that

Having just read your article, obviously not!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 25, 2011)

I think I might have bought a good khaki tool bag there once


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 25, 2011)

Just read your story, editor. I remember the bloke with six rottweilers I think. He lived in the first house on Barrington Road next to Medussa [sic] and was quite a character.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think I might have bought a good khaki tool bag there once



I'm positive I bought some woolly hats there once.  Seem to remember there being more than hats though, but can't remember what


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 26, 2011)

Work wear for the discerning mender of stuff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Work wear for the discerning mender of stuff.



Maybe. I was probably going out with a chippy then so was probably looking for something for him, probably outdoors wear for the cold weather


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Franco Manca was delicious. Only two complains really....

1. The knife could have been sharper
2. The pizza could have been bigger


----------



## leanderman (Oct 26, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Franco Manca was delicious. Only two complains really....
> 
> 1. The knife could have been sharper
> 2. The pizza could have been bigger



not been for a bit. glad it's still good


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

Still queues for Franco Manca at weekends from what I saw last weekend, despite the meteoric rise of BV.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2011)

I went past on Tuesday - middle of the afternoon, well past lunchtime and there were people queuing!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

I've still never been.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Still queues for Franco Manca at weekends from what I saw last weekend, despite the meteoric rise of BV.


BV?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

Brixton Village.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> BV?



She meant GA


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Brixton Village.


fucksake. you lazy so and so.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I've still never been.


I just think of it as the place I can't find unless I'm not trying to.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

I always think ''however good, it's still just pizza ''


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2011)

yeah, it's just fancy cheese on toast innit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I always think ''however good, it's still just pizza ''



I've never been either.  I've only been into a pizza joint once in my life and that's only because it was someone's birthday at work so I was being polite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2011)

you give the impression of having lived a rather closeted existence.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you give the impression of having lived a rather closeted existence.



I have  and I'm just not into pizza. Have never understood how someone can eat a whole pizza. I reckon maximum two slices for me


----------



## Greebo (Oct 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have  and I'm just not into pizza. Have never understood how someone can eat a whole pizza. I reckon maximum two slices for me


You can order just a small one with a thin & crispy base (less stodgy) or fewer toppings, and you can split them between two or more people.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Greebo said:


> You can order just a small one with a thin & crispy base (less stodgy) or fewer toppings, and you can split them between two or more people.



I'm just not mad on pizza.  It's one of those things I'll eat after a night out drinking if someone offers me a slice.  I even had Pizza in Italy years ago expecting to like it as it was "proper pizza"  but it still did nothing for me that a slice of cheese on toast can't do


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2011)

what did you eat in italy?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> what did you eat in italy?



pizza

or do you mean other than pizza?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> pizza
> 
> or do you mean other than pizza?


aye


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> aye



FFS!  I can't remember that far back.  The only things I remember eating was pizza and wiener schnitzel but the schnitzel was probably in Switzerland.  I had some pretty heavy schnapps given to me in Switzerland as well by some guys who looked like they'd just finished work after a hard day's lumberjacking


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS! I can't remember that far back. The only things I remember eating was pizza and wiener schnitzel but the schnitzel was probably in Switzerland. I had some pretty heavy schnapps given to me in Switzerland as well by some guys who looked like they'd just finished work after a hard day's lumberjacking


it's just that you said you'd only been to a pizza joint once in your life and then you said you'd been to italy, so i thought, 'goodness, what they hell did she eat out there?'


----------



## Greebo (Oct 26, 2011)

Pannetone (the mahoosive bready cakey thing)?  Ices?  Fruit?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Pannetone (the mahoosive bready cakey thing)? Ices? Fruit?



Oh yeah, I've had that bready/cakey thing and I had ice-cream


----------



## Greebo (Oct 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh yeah, I've had that bready/cakey thing and I had ice-cream


So did the inlaws when they were out there (collective 40th anniversary present), every day for breakfast.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

I had a cornetto every morning for breakfast in Italy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

I was only in Italy for 2 days, 1 day in the sunny south and the next day up in the north where Ski Sunday was being filmed


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I went past on Tuesday - middle of the afternoon, well past lunchtime and there were people queuing!



No queue today. Half full about 4pm. All good (fork aside) today


----------



## leanderman (Oct 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have  and I'm just not into pizza. Have never understood how someone can eat a whole pizza. I reckon maximum two slices for me



i have won a pizza-eating contest, in italy. possibly the highlight of my life


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

leanderman said:


> i have won a pizza-eating contest, in italy. possibly the highlight of my life



How many did you eat?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 28, 2011)

I had a look at the menu of that new(ish) Mexican place a few doors down from Franco Manca the other day. Looks good - a fairly small menu but sometimes that's the way - keep it small and do it well. I intend to eat there very soon. However, they do claim to be "the only Mexican in Brixton" - are they not aware of El Panzon at the Hootanannay?


----------



## passivejoe (Oct 28, 2011)

Crosspost but i went into the mexican in the market last night for the first time and although the atmosphere and service were good, the portions were absolutely tiny for the price. Left £40 down and hungry.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

The ice rink now has a not-exactly stylish tiled wall in several colours.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I had a look at the menu of that new(ish) Mexican place a few doors down from Franco Manca the other day. Looks good - a fairly small menu but sometimes that's the way - keep it small and do it well. I intend to eat there very soon. However, they do claim to be "the only Mexican in Brixton" - are they not aware of El Panzon at the Hootanannay?



I really hate to say this. Had deluxe burrito from El Panzon recently and it was a bit shit. The fillings were different and it was a bit watery. Have always enjoyed their food so hoping it is a one off but the difference was very clear. I did not even want it after eating half (I did eat it)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I always think ''however good, it's still just pizza ''



Estimate I have eaten around 2,000 pizza's in my life. Franco Manca is always in the top 1%.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I really hate to say this. Had deluxe burrito from El Panzon recently and it was a bit shit. The fillings were different and it was a bit watery. Have always enjoyed their food so hoping it is a one off but the difference was very clear. I did not even want it after eating half (I did eat it)


Yeah El Panzon are generally pretty good and consistent but I think the staff may swap around quite a bit...the main guy doesn't seem to be there much these days so I guess he uses a variety of different chefs/cooks...


----------



## leanderman (Oct 28, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I had a look at the menu of that new(ish) Mexican place a few doors down from Franco Manca the other day. Looks good - a fairly small menu but sometimes that's the way - keep it small and do it well. I intend to eat there very soon. However, they do claim to be "the only Mexican in Brixton" - are they not aware of El Panzon at the Hootanannay?



casa morita is pretty good. if a little slow on service.

went to elephant in brixton village last night and, although i do not like curries, really enjoyed theirs.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How many did you eat?



Just one (enormous) pizza. But I was the only person able to finish it. Felt sick for 24 hours.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Just one (enormous) pizza. But I was the only person able to finish it. Felt sick for 24 hours.



Serves you right


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 28, 2011)

editor said:


> The ice rink now has a not-exactly stylish tiled wall in several colours.


Wot no pictures!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 29, 2011)

Bus outside Nisa taped off. broken glass on the ground although I didn't see what was broken.   Man in the shop said there was a fight on the bus.


----------



## story (Oct 29, 2011)

editor said:


> The ice rink now has a not-exactly stylish tiled wall in several colours.


 
Jeez, is that the finished wall? I thought it was hoarding.


----------



## story (Oct 29, 2011)

Had supper at Cafe Sibilla last night in Granville Arcade.

T'was bloody good. My date's dish was also superb. She said it was "the best restaurant meal she'd ever eaten".


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 29, 2011)

I've only eaten there once.  It was end of service and they had practically nothing but some mushrooms and peas left  so had a mushroom and pea pasta dish and it was lovely.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 29, 2011)

passivejoe said:


> Crosspost but i went into the mexican in the market last night for the first time and although the atmosphere and service were good, the portions were absolutely tiny for the price. Left £40 down and hungry.



Christ, did you have six bottles of imported dark beer with that?
We need some Mexican sweet food. Tamales as the new patties anyone?


----------



## story (Oct 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I've only eaten there once. It was end of service and they had practically nothing but some mushrooms and peas left so had a mushroom and pea pasta dish and it was lovely.


 
The service is pretty slow, and a bit chaotic, but friendly and they really want you to be happy.

Sibilla came out at the end and drifted from table to table receiving praise and answering questions.

We had two main meals, a bottle of house wine, a dish of very good olives, all for £40.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 30, 2011)

story said:


> The service is pretty slow, and a bit chaotic, but friendly and they really want you to be happy.
> 
> Sibilla came out at the end and drifted from table to table receiving praise and answering questions.
> 
> We had two main meals, a bottle of house wine, a dish of very good olives, all for £40.



food is excellent at sibilla. but, for bring-your-own reasons, i go elsewhere in BVillage


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 30, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> Wot no pictures!



Someone from Streatham Ice Skating Action Group is keeping a photo diary of progress on the temporary rink here


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2011)

Saw a Tweet yesterday gushing over Brixton Village. The hash tag?
#betterthanshoreditch


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2011)

There's a new Caribbean bakery and take away opening on Coldharbour Lane, opposite the Barrier Block.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

editor said:


> There's a new Caribbean bakery and take away opening on Coldharbour Lane, opposite the Barrier Block.



It's alright Ed, I doubt the Granville Arcade/BV mob will venture that far. Might be just a bit too scary for them


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2011)

A couple of people mentioned that there was an incident at the Bar & Grill on Friday night, with the place being sealed off with police tape. I'm not going to post up exactly what I heard just in case it's an exaggeration (like such rumours usually are) but was anyone there?


----------



## ajdown (Oct 30, 2011)

I wasn't there  but I did notice it was taped off yesterday morning as we went past on the bus about 6am.  Probably not much help now I know but hey.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 30, 2011)

story said:


> The service is pretty slow, and a bit chaotic, but friendly and they really want you to be happy.
> 
> Sibilla came out at the end and drifted from table to table receiving praise and answering questions.
> 
> We had two main meals, a bottle of house wine, a dish of very good olives, all for £40.



The chef's name is Paula and I think she is very talented.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 30, 2011)

editor said:


> There's a new Caribbean bakery and take away opening on Coldharbour Lane, opposite the Barrier Block.



Is that on the corner where the hair place used to be?


----------



## Thaw (Oct 31, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Is that on the corner where the hair place used to be?



I think its replacing Chow, the Chinese place that lasted about 5 minutes a couple of years back


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2011)

DrunkPushkin said:


> I think its replacing Chow, the Chinese place that lasted about 5 minutes a couple of years back


Yep, it's where the short-lived Chow was. They've just painted the shutters a rather alarming shade of bright yellow. The hair place is being refurbished in a kind of cheap-as-possible way, but I've no idea if it's going to stay as a hairdressers or change into something else (please, no more fast food shops).


----------



## Thaw (Oct 31, 2011)

Any idea whats going on with The Angel down there? Its been quiet since they painted it orange and brown


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2011)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Any idea whats going on with The Angel down there? Its been quiet since they painted it orange and brown


It seems to only open on one-off occasions now - and it's been ages since I last saw it open.


----------



## peterkro (Nov 1, 2011)

Has anybody watched the channel 4 Top Boy thing and am I right in thinking the estate used for where the main characters live is the new Loughborough?even though it's set and mainly filmed in Hackney.(plus is there a November thread I can't see?


----------



## superslinky (Nov 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> anyone been to the 'new' cafe on leigham court road? i forget it's name but it's full of gingham and sewing machines - it's got that cath kidson vibe, which is rather nauseating to be honest. it's a teeny bit 'i saw you coming' - they were selling button necklaces for £11.50.
> nice tea though and their cakes looked impressive.



I feel bad saying this but I've been twice and dont think I'd go back again. The place could potentially be amazing, nice decor, quite chilled place but the food and service is not good. They serve mochas in a glass (ok i could have something else) but its impossible to drink it without waiting 10 minutes. They mainly do sandwiches which are not very appealing. I ordered a bacon sandwich last time and it was SO greasy i couldnt eat half of it. The salad and dressing felt like they had just taken it out of a bag. Both times ive been served by different women and both times ive felt like im an inconvenience to them. Anyway, its a shame but its just my opinion.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2011)

peterkro said:


> Has anybody watched the channel 4 Top Boy thing and am I right in thinking the estate used for where the main characters live is the new Loughborough?even though it's set and mainly filmed in Hackney.(plus is there a November thread I can't see?


Yeah I've been watching it but I'm not sure....some of it does look familiar but I've not spotted anywhere I definitely recognise yet. I've got an episode taped to watch later so I'll have another look.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2011)

someone has set up a new website for the shops on Atlantic Road:

http://atlanticroadbrixton.co.uk/

Pic on the front page looks like it was shot in the Lounge.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 2, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> someone has set up a new website for the shops on Atlantic Road:
> 
> http://atlanticroadbrixton.co.uk/
> 
> Pic on the front page looks like it was shot in the Lounge.



I spotted that on Twitter earlier.  Sensible idea for a bit of promotion as they're a bit far down to catch all the market footfall.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep - it's mad to think that railton road/atlantic road was one a bustling street....it's virtually dead all the way to Herne Hill after you go past brixton wholefoods/Fujiyama. Loads of empty shop units.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I spotted that on Twitter earlier. Sensible idea for a bit of promotion as they're a bit far down to catch all the market footfall.


They could have at least made it look like it was designed in the last decade though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

peterkro said:


> Has anybody watched the channel 4 Top Boy thing and am I right in thinking the estate used for where the main characters live is the new Loughborough?even though it's set and mainly filmed in Hackney.(plus is there a November thread I can't see?



Loughborough according to this lot, assuming you can understand a word they're writing

http://www.spifftv.com/video.php?id=4480


----------



## Janh (Nov 2, 2011)

editor said:


> They could have at least made it look like it was designed in the last decade though.


Retro, editor I hear it's making a comeback.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

Janh said:


> Retro, editor I hear it's making a comeback.


I'll take a picture of the screen. With an old SLR.


----------



## Janh (Nov 2, 2011)

No, no, roneo off a ream of sheets and post them to streetlamps.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 2, 2011)

editor said:


> They could have at least made it look like it was designed in the last decade though.



Probably good if the links on it worked as well


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2011)

Can someone tell me where I can buy a humane mouse trap in Brixton. I'd personally rather kill the little fucker but my kinder half insists on setting him free in Herne Hill.


----------



## Janh (Nov 2, 2011)

Hardware in the arches shop opposite Popes Road ice rink has them.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, that's a start. Any other places on the Hill, Tulse or Brixton, will also be appreciated.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2011)

B & Q?

Almost in West Norwood though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 2, 2011)

Can't think of anywhere on either Tulse Hill or Brixton.. I'd go to the hardware store by HH station myself. I'd offer you my cats but they just bring them in and hoard them... 3 last week.  I ended up accidentally killing one which I was trying to rescue... I am a shit vegetarian.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Thanks, that's a start. Any other places on the Hill, Tulse or Brixton, will also be appreciated.



There's a hardware shop in New Park Road.  Dunno if they sell them though


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2011)

All good suggestions.

My boyfriend said he'd bus it Kensington when we catch it, he works there. We'll never get rid of our mice if they hear you get bused to a mansion in Kensington if you squat at our house!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 2, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Can someone tell me where I can buy a humane mouse trap in Brixton. I'd personally rather kill the little fucker but my kinder half insists on setting him free in Herne Hill.


They're not very humane, in fact I think they're cruel. Very often the mouse runs round inside in total panic and sometimes dies of fright and stress. If you catch more than one they often fight and injure each other. If they survive all that they then die on whatever common you've dumped them on. They're not field mice, they're house mice.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 2, 2011)

Where's the November thread then?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

November thread here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-and-news-nov-2011.283591/


----------

